# Jigs using Aluminum Extrusions?



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

I worked in a cabinet shop and we had a few jigs that were made with aluminum extrusions.They were exceptionally stable.

I want to make a jig to route out dado's using aluminum extrusions like this. Have any of you ever done it? If so, where do you get parts for it?

Basically what I'm thinking is a manual CNC type thing that only goes 2 directions. Forward to back. Ideas?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Ebay. Look for "t slot extrusion".

80/20 has an extensive catalog.


----------



## Scootles (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there any benefit of that over this http://openbuildspartstore.com/
I'm seeing that things like 'wheels' and 'bearings' are ridiculously expensive… around 25+$ each for the T slot, whereas the V shaped extrusions wheels/bearings are only around 3-5$ each. I'm not looking to make this an exceptionally expensive project if I can help it. I'd really like to make something rigid for use with certain repeatable cuts like dados


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

This guy was selling bearing sets which can be mounted on round
tubes, which are cheaper and easier to get than t slot extrusions.


----------

